# Rough Country supsension



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

After hearing from a million people how rough country sucks I did the wise thing and went with them anyhow. Why? Because a 4 inch suspension lift beats the heck out of a 3 inch body lift Need the lift to put my B.F Goodrich 33x12.50R15 tires on. Plus I need a beach vehicle not a rock crawler. Anyone have any input on Rough Country supsensions? Oh and I have to say my tires and suspension are in the living room and it is going to look sick Thank goodness my wife is cool. Timmay


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

You can help with the ride by upgrading to really good shocks. I ran a CJ7 years ago that rode like crap! But I still enjoyed the heck out of it. And yes you are very right on staying away from a body lift over 1" to 2". A 3" will be best left alone.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

I was thinking about some Rancho 9000's you think those would do the trick?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

They are rated as a good shock. I'm running Bilstiens myself but they were part of the lift. I also wanted a shock for a heavy vehicle because my truck comes it at 7,800lbs empty....lol


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

I'll ride the Rough Country ones for a little while. Do some research; spend some more money!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats what I would do. Try them and if you don't like them you can change them latter.


----------

